# how to attract deer



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some land i can hunt its mostly a big hay field and its surrounded by an over grown pasture and a little chunk of woods. It looks to have good deer movement threw it and there are heavily used deer trails but i think the deer are all moving threw the property at night. I want to hunt is next deer season so how do i get deer to move through the day what do you guys think?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Plant some feed plots this spring. Also shoot any coyote you see on the property.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Over grwn pastures are great for deer. If I were you I'd put some cameras out and see what you have. You may be surprised.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with Crappiedude put out some cams and see whats happening how much land do you have you could be pushing them out and never know it. Also main question not much about the night time movement you can do until weather gets like this . My personal example with this years drought I knew food sources were going to be issues this time of year crops came off early. So I started feeding in September I have a boat load of pics most at night with few at daylight In the last week I have had deer in there all day long I had three bucks tonight but none of the ones I am looking for so I will not pull the trigger on the crossbow. Good Luck But I would invest in some trail cams once you can see a pic its easier to sit and wait


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

What i have is about 3 acres of over grown pasture, 17 Acres of hay field, and about 4 acres of woods. And I also have one camera right now I&#8217;ll put out sometime this week.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Get your self one of those feeders that have a timer on them and set it for ...Say 8am and work your way up but early and right before sunset is better times to get them moving......


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Trophy Rock...


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

put out a bag of shelled corn now and set up a camera on it and you will see what you have there. then this spring put out a salt block or some minerals or a trophy rock were there are trails that cris cross and that will draw then then start feedind them in the early fall with corn or if you can find some apples put them out. and also look for any oak trees on the property and set up a stand around them if the have acorns on them. this past year was a banner year for acornsin my area i hope this helps you out. good luck


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had phenomenal luck with food plots... Start by planting a good quality mixture in a clearing in the wooded area.Put your stand up now for next year. Come mid Sept I would reseed the plot with NoPlow and start feeding corn. I would also place salt and mineral blocks in the wooded area starting now. The salt will soak into the ground all year round and will remain in the soil working as an attractant long after you have to remove it for the season. Don't waste your money on the expensive salt blocks marketed for hunting, go to Home Depot or Lowesand buy a big water softener salt block. Once dissolved replace immediately. I have had deer dig holes several feet deepand several feet wide while chunking away at them.(about $5a piece) Make sure you have a clear shooting lane to feeder, food plot, mineral block etc. if you use apples be sure to burry them a few inches into the soil to prevent wasting them on other species. I have also had luck burrying the acorns in the food plot soil. If you need a partner to show you the ropes I would be willing to hunt the land with you. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

And the crowd goes silent...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have started using deer droppings from other areas. Deer are very inquisitive animals and will check out the new smell.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wanna see a deer dig a hole several feet deep.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I just wanna see a deer dig a hole several feet deep.


Go to Home Depot and buy a 10lbs salt block for a water softener, find a heavy run and set it a few yards off the run in a small clearing. Repeat in the same spot for a solid year and you will see. The deer stomp at the block and at the ground, digging our wearing a hole. If there is a decent population in the area your hole will be quite a bit larger than you would ever expect. I have actually found bite marks all around the edge of the block. Better yet just google "deer dig hole at salt block" and click images. Let me know how that crow taste when you're done?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

